# 2003 Altima Airbag Replacement



## mark25687 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello, I have a 2003 Nissan Altima that was in a small accident and the airbags and seatbelts deployed. It does not have side airbags. I need to replace both driver and passenger front airbags and both pyro seatbelts as well as the control module. I purchased the driver airbag, clockspring, passenger front airbag,both front seatbelts, and the airbag control module. I have several questions?? First all of the parts I purchased were from the same year 2003 Nissan Altima. Problem is the module I recieved was for a car with side airbags. Can it be used in my vehicle that does not have side airbags?? If the side airbag module cannot be used can I get my old module re-flashed and use it with the purchased bags??? Secondly does the front impact sensor need to be replaced if it was not damaged in the wreck?? I realise this is tricky business but I cannot afford to bring it to a repair shop. I should need to remove the battery positive before installing anything correct??? Any advise or tips would be appreciated. Thanks Mark


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need the air bag control unit for "w/out side air bags." If you use the control unit "w/ airbags," it will see open circuits for the side air bags (since there are none) and will throw a code for them (and set the light). There is a company that resets airbag control units for $50 and they also repair pretensioners at a lot lower cost than new ones. You can find them at:

Airbag Module Reset, Seat Belt Repair Services - Safety Restore

When replacing the control unit, always use new bolts. Personally, I would install a new crash sensor. Make sure a battery cable is disconnected when working on the system. You might also want to check out these Nissan TSB's:

NTB03-010 (2003 ALTIMA; FRONT PASSENGER AIR BAG MODULE,
HARNESS SERVICE AFTER DEPLOYMENT)

NTB08-055b (SRS PRECAUTIONS DURING SERVICE)


----------

